# The Little Shelter



## Celebsilmare (Aug 9, 2004)

I know this is for people looking for good homes for cats but I had to mention this to anyone living on Long Island, NY.

I used to live in Sayville on LI. A few years ago my cat Tiger had to be put to sleep due to kidney failure. While the loss was hard, I found a place on LI that is so wonderful for animals in need of rescue. It's called The Little Shelter. 

They take animals away from pounds and "kill" shelters and take them to their facility. They have an entire building for dogs and a seperate one for cats. For the most part the cats are free to roam the whole building, food, water and litter in every room. As you are walking through there are literally hundreds of cats trying to get you to cuddle them or hold them or just pet them. Cats that are sick, not yet fixed or kittens are seperated out. All the babies in a big room, sick and non-fixed cats in large cages. And the amazing thing.....the building didn't smell of pee or poop!!! It was soooooo clean!

They charge a $50 adoption fee, but for this you get a cat, with all shots and already spayed or neutered, some food, some toys and papers. Once you take the cat home, they call a few times over a 3 month period to see how things are going. They are very strict about who adopts from them to be sure they get a good home. 

http://www.littleshelter.com

Check them out!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

What a beautiful website. I looks like a wonderful place.


----------

